# VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (40+ pictures)



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, this project has been just over a year in development, and I figured it was about time to put up a build thread since it actually works now.
This story is kind of long, so if you feel like reading you better grab something to eat. There are three phases to this story, as you will see below.
First, the thanks. Thanks to all the guys on this board and others that helped me through this. There is no way I could have done 
any of the below without your help. I won't even try to name names since I will forget, but anyone I IM'd on here, or talked to
on the phone, or e-mailed...thank you so much. I hope I can meet some of you guys this summer when I am touring the shows
and shake your hands.
Secondly, the parts list (in no particular order):
C2 Motorsports 42# chip *(THANKS JEFF AND CHRIS)*
C2 Motorsports 95mm billet MAF housing 
Bosch green top 42# injectors *(THANKS SCOTT WILLIAMS)*
Garret T04B *(THANKS KILLA)*
ATP Exhaust Manifold
ATP FMIC kit
ATP oil feed and return lines
ATP oil pan
EIP Street Stage II 8-puck clutch *(THANKS BOBBY AND RICH)*
EIP 2.9L Low-compression forged pistons *(THANKS AGAIN)*
Greddy Type-S BOV (ATP's kit)
TiAl 38mm wastegate (ATP's kit)
Eurosport 9mm plug wires (parts4vws.com)
NGK BKR6E plugs 
3" custom turbo-back exhaust w/cat and Magnaflow muffler
HKS EVC boost controller/gauge
ARP head/main/rod bolts
Zietronix wideband *(THANKS WIRES4CARS/TWOODY)*
Walbro in-line 255 fuel pump
Lots of zip-ties
Many quarts of oil
Various Home Depot parts
Stock main and rod bearings
All new gaskets *(THANKS ATLASTAUTOPARTS)*
And many other various things I can't remember from Advance Auto Parts
*
Phase 1*
It all started with a dream. Have you seen "The Italian Job?" There is a line when Seth Green is dreaming about what he wants to buy with his gold, and he says, "I want a stereo so loud, it rips women's clothes off." Well, I wanted a car so fast that it ripped women's clothes off. 
So, last year (Jan 2004), I had a loan coming my way and decided I would buy my second Ginster (this time a VR) and boost it.
After talking with a lot of friends, and doing a lot of vortex searching, I had my entire plan layed out. So, I flew 
to Chicago and picked up the low-milage Ginster VR that I was in search of, it was a garage kept, 98 Ginster, with
42,000 miles on the odo.
Couple lessons learned there: they use a lot of salt on the roads in Chicago, they bump and grind in the parking 
lots a lot, and this dude didn't know how to drive. The stock clutch was shot, and the #3 syncro is not a happy
camper. But, the clutch had to go anyway, so no big deal. The syncro, well, living with it.
Then, in March, for spring break, I ripped apart my car and dove right in. Most people go somewhere sunny with lots 
of girls and a beach for spring break, I lived in the garage. Now, I had never done ANYTHING like this before,
so I had my Bentley and was following the directions religiously (when applicable). I started on a Tuesday, working
by myself in a rented garage (military base, $2.00/hr) and managed to start the car by Saturday afternoon:
Drainig fluids and a stock engine:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Parts coming off:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









More parts off:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









C2 Motorsports 9:1 SS spacer (not in use now...see below):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Head up, spacer in:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Big injectors (thanks again Scott):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Shiny parts:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I had my bumper cut out by a local exhaust shop, took 5 mins and a $20 bill:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Intercooler mounted with tubing. Moved the canister and the horns and other various 
things out of the way in order to run tubing:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Took me awhile to figure out what to do with this little nipple coming off the intercooler 
tubing right after the compressor housing. Turns out this was one thing that *WAS*
in the ATP install 'directions:'

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A little crowded around the first turbo, with the 'E' housing:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Contrary to what I have heard, I had everything on, and had to take it all off again 
when I forgot to put the oil feed line on. What a pain in the butt that was. Believe
it or not I started the car later that day:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This is where the oil feed line had to get to:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Unfortunately as I was trying to bend the A/C lines out of the way, I broke off one of the
refill nozzels. Luckly, I had it drained before doing anything, but it still sucks:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Parts all together, in car, car running:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Phase 2*
The car ran, a few oil leaks (which were remedied after 
tightening down the oil feed and return lines!) but the turbo would not spool. The first night 
I drove it away from the garage, I boosted once or twice, very low boost, and the rest of the time
I just heard what sounded like a chain dragging on the ground. We did some flashlight parking lot
inspection that night and found that the play in the shaft of the turbo was way out of tolerances.
Since I had never even seen a turbo before this seemed normal to me when I received it in the mail.
Well, after deciding that a new turbo was needed, on the way home, 5 miles from the garage 
the turbo shaft broke and dumped 3 quarts of mobile 1 into the intake:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









You can see where the blades caught the housing:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Free ride back:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









What a mess:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Is this supposedto be coming out of the intercooler?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So, I talked to Paul (Killa) and he graciously apologized for the defective turbo and put 
a new one in the mail for me. In the mean time I threw some bouncy parts on, in anticipation 
of a lot of power to come:
Before:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









After:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I asked for the 'B' housing this time, since as you can see above the 'E' housing was not very
compatible with the intercooler tubing. And a few weeks later, this gem arrived:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So, the tubing was all cleaned out, the new turbo was installed and it finally ran, fairly well 
too I might add. Noticed the custom exhaust I ran while I was waiting for my appointment
at the exhaust shop. Coat hangers work great in a pinch. The exhaust wasn't even 
THAT loud, the turbo definitely hides a lot of the noise:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Also, while the car was waiting for the new turbo, I had a friend make a re-route attachment since 
the C2 software (or any software utilizing a MAF for that matter) in his spare time:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Phase 3*
Car was running fine, but the wastegate was not opening. I had my boostcontroller hooked up, but for
some reason I kept overboosting. Now, I didn't know better, so after hitting 32psi a few times (yup, 
32psi) I noticed an inordinate amount of smoke coming out of the crankcase breather. Something was 
wrong. Turned out the boostcontroller had an internal offset setting that I was unaware of, and I think
I also had a hose in the wrong position. I can't even remember now, it was a long time ago. 
Never-the-less, it was mostly my fault.
We are now in the middle of July, and so I knew the engine had to be torn apart. This story is dragging on, so
I'll sum it up pretty quick: I took the engine apart and found 2 cracked pistons, ring lands couldn't take the heat.
So, I took the block out, had it bored to a 2.9L (you should have seen the look on the guys face when I dropped 
the block off...he was stunned), cleaned up a bit, bought all new hardware, and threw the whole engine 
back together in 4 afternoons (I was trying to go to school in here too), to the point of running. I was pretty 
amazed it went together so easliy, considering again that I had never done this before:
New Clutch:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









New Pistons:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Pistons back from machine shop, machined to fit new rod bolts and new wrist bearings as well:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Starting condition (Tuesday afternoon):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Bare block (with new OEM main bearings):

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Bling bling:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Coming together (Wednesday night)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Ready to go in: (Thursday night)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Money shot:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So close:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









How excited I was...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And then....
It started right up the first time. Definitely one of the most nervous moments of my life.
Then I had an interesting problem that I finally solved last month. Turns out that you cannot just run an 
open wastegate with no dump tube with ATP's manifold. My car would stutter and not make it over 4000 
under boost and load. Turns out the exhaust was being sucked into the intake! So, friend of mine welded 
up a dump tube and whalla, car runs great.
Took it to dyno the other day, and here is what it put down. Don't pay any attention to the graph portion 
since the corrected numbers are modified with a NA correction factor. The numbers you can read under WHP 
are the real numbers. The graph gives a good representation of the torque curve though.
Also keep in mind this was 12psi @ 7200ft (I live in Colorado) and the dyno was up here at the Air Force Academy:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So, 250whp. I am running 16psi now, and will be getting on the dyno again soon once I get some numbers to Jeff
and he helps me lean it out a bit. That dyno run was also pullin' 10s in the AFR.
So, that is it. It has been a rollercoaster. For those who want to know how much I have in it, I would say about
$9000, and maybe a little more. The multiple phases screwed me up of course. I don't really mind the cost since I 
have learned so much going through the entire rebuilding of an entire engine for the first time, and the fact that 
I have a car that is really ridiculously fast that makes girls say, "Oh my gosh, what have you done to this car!"
Hope you enjoyed. I will post some videos when the VR6 turbo site gallery comes back online, as well as the 16psi
run I hope to make in a couple months.
And now for some shameless picture whoreing (like I needed more!)
And if you were wondering...
Volvo T5-R wheels (filled and drilled)
Koni coils

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And how could I forget! My biggest helper and misc. welder Pete on the right and my friend Missy who showed 
up for some last minute help the night before it started up:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Ryan
"Go before show"









Edit: had to change the links to the file.


_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 1:43 PM 2-22-2005_


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Good deal..



_Modified by JettaGLXdriver at 8:14 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## 2dr8vAnthony (Jun 27, 2002)

nice job.. for a USAFA guy! 
looks great, and i'm sure it runs even better- good luck with it.
~A


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (2dr8vAnthony)*

16psi??? just crank it up to 22 like they told you...








HUGE props to Ryan for sticking dead on target and dedicating EVERY free second to this car... I do not envy your schedule one friggin' bit but you seem to have made the best out of it!


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

Thanks for the interesting write-up. Hope you enjoy your car.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (2dr8vAnthony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2dr8vAnthony* »_nice job.. for a USAFA guy! 
~A

Ha ha! Thanks... I think...









_Quote, originally posted by *Colorado 16v* »_16psi??? just crank it up to 22 like they told you...










I am running '22psi' now but I didn't feel like explaining why my gauge says 22, and it is actually 16. The write-up was long enough I figured.
Ryan


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Really sweet man. Enjoy!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

That first turbo i sent you was from [email protected], his name's phil and he's a dirtball.
Anyway, the one i sent you worked out fine, glad to see that you're pushing it like the way it should be pushed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (killa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NOT giving up









C2


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NOT giving up









C2

Thanks Chris. The thought did cross my mind a few times for sure!


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

wow great info as well, nice to see everything flowed well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (orangeJEWlius)*

damn man AWESOME right up... i cant wait to make this post when its all done







hopefulllly march. well see what happens tho


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_damn man AWESOME right up... i cant wait to make this post when its all done







hopefulllly march. well see what happens tho

Thanks Mole.
Man, I said the exact same thing just under a year ago...








Good luck, take it slow and don't be afraid to ask questions.
Ryan


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Thanks Mole.
Man, I said the exact same thing just under a year ago...








Good luck, take it slow and don't be afraid to ask questions.
Ryan

yea ive been doing plenty of that.. dash goes back in tuesday night and then ill prolly drop the motor in when iget home from Florida


_Modified by VR6 Mole at 10:29 PM 2-13-2005_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (VR6 Mole)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Its fast.


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

exelent job!


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

wow, bump for a lot of work!!! Good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostologist (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (ghettobillgates)*

Having done the same work to a VR as you have,I KNOW it is a LOT of work!Good job man,and make sure you KEEP the car!Too many peeps put their all into projects,and get "burned out" and sell it right after they finish them.......I hope you keep it and enjoy it for a long time to come!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (Boostologist)*

How much total did this run you? pistols...turbo...spill it all, i'm looking at this project like your doing.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

What I have spent to date: (keep in mind I broke a few things)
Labor: $425.00 ($2/hour at the shop doing it myself
Oil: $120.36
Turbo Parts: $8,062.90
Other Parts: $474.31
Having a ****-eating grin on my face everytime I drive my car: Priceless
Total: $9,082.57
Yes, I keep good records.
Ryan


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Looks good man. bump for another VR6T Ginster.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NOT giving up


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (veedub11)*

my story mirrors yours in alot of ways. Whats with colorado and the VRT owners having problem after problem. Hope I can catch you at a stop sometime. looking forward to runing mine agaianst yours. same turbo but i am on 11 psi and a 83mm bore. are you going to make it up to test and tune?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (lithguy)*

great write up.
this definately gives me great hope of putting my kit together and do it by myself.
enjoy the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (hotshotz16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshotz16v* »_great write up.
this definately gives me great hope of putting my kit together and do it by myself.
enjoy the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, I don't know if this story would inspire me! It took 8 months and $4000 more than expected... but if this is the inspiration you needed, the more power to ya!
Ryan


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

props to sticking with it. 

After starting back in June, my car has been sitting like this for 3 weeks now. Literally about 2 full days away from being driveable. Some wiring, fix the two oil pan bolts i stripped, finish intercooler, oil cooler, body parts, done. Well then tune, but done. 








It's super tough though being gone all the time for work. Stupid Nascar circuit.







What makes it even worse, is that I moving about 1000 miles away in a few weeks. deadline for sure.
It's also tough to be motivated when its about 15 degrees outside, and snow on the ground. 
Excuses, i know.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6T Build Thread - The Highs and Lows of Going FI (SoFarKingFast)*

I must say bro. that is a pretty sweet ride and good job on hooking her up I know how it feels when you build your frist motor and she has porb. and you fix and fix but when all done she run like champ! love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good job!


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

nice build...


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

amazing write up! very interesting story in fact i always like to hear about the same sort of stuff that i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

great write up, can't wait to get the kinetic kit for my car this summer.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*

AWESOME story!!!
It's great that you keep pushing through it. Now that it's all over with I'm sure you stoked!
Beautiful car by the way!!!
Jason


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Props for sticking with it, not every one is made for this stuff, it can really beat you up at times.
Thanks for the write up and pics, good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys!
Cold out tonight, couldn't get traction for the life of me...1st...no way, all the way through 2nd...3rd...finally half-way through fourth I realized I should probably stop flooring it with the stock Conti's on and 30 degree roads.
All the honduhs a round just stared at me with wide eyes, haha! So much fun.
Ryan


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Yup, I am usually doing just that, LMAO when I am driving my car...it is just so much fun!
Ryan


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwoah)*

nice job on the writeup, first vr6t i saw in real life!


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrownSoda* »_nice job on the writeup, first vr6t i saw in real life!

Ha, everyone says that, "Wow, first working VR6T I have ever been in..." or "Wow, look a VR6T that made it to the show under its own power!"


----------



## G60VENTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Those rims look really good on it to. Nice build write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## depicote dependent (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (G60GOLF)*

LOL, took this picture last AFA graduation (my sis) on graduation day. I saw your car and freaked. I think I have close to 20 pics of it. Stalker style.....


----------



## achtungti (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (depicote dependent)*

nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoParking (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (achtungti)*

poor volans... just kidding, the wheels look really nice. good work and props for stickin with it.


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (NoParking)*

well Ryan you are having better luck than me. Found out my ATP Manifold has started disintegrating and that my radiator is also leaking















FYI it is the 2nd edition manifold


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (depicote dependent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depicote dependent* »_LOL, took this picture last AFA graduation (my sis) on graduation day. I saw your car and freaked. I think I have close to 20 pics of it. Stalker style.....

Yup, we never did meet when you were up here too. I am getting ready to get the heck out of this place...FINALLY.
And that was the parking spot where the hail rained down and nailed my hood and my roof while I was a way for two months.










_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 3:31 PM 2-23-2005_


----------



## jhimye (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Is that an "auto hobby shop" pictured above?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (jhimye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhimye* »_Is that an "auto hobby shop" pictured above?

You bet it is. $2/hour for a flat stall, $3/hour for a lift, and (almost) all the tools you could ever need. I had to borrow a set of 3 squares for the head/axle/rod/clutch bolts, and buy an air saw to cut away the bumper, but the rest was rented.
And I still spent $450 there!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

I give you a world of credit for continuing on with the project...i started a turbo project last may on the 2.0 in my 92 Jetta and it's been nightmare after nightmare...needless to say it's been sitting in the garage since last summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hopefully reflexbug will come out with that kit to swap in a 1.8T using a mk3 harness...then she'll run again...i hope.


----------



## antichicken (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Oh my God! you are my hero man. I will love to do that if I just have the money, time , and other car for the daily use. Love your VR6T


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah he has came a long way. **** he was shopping for VR6T parts even before he had the car. LOL


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

hey great work! this is exactly what i needed. Im doing almost the same thing. same color car too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (jerSun)*

so after all this, and kits becoming so much cheaper would you still say build your own is the better way to go???


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Building your own is the ONLY way to go, unless you have a lot of cash and no time.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Looks great man i wish i could have met up with you that night you were up in Fo Co cause i bet that cars a blast. It looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any more problems you have run in to with it?


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_Building your own is the ONLY way to go, unless you have a lot of cash and no time.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_so after all this, and kits becoming so much cheaper would you still say build your own is the better way to go???

I don't know if this is in reference to buying a complete kit, or having someone else do it.
If I had to do it all again, I would have a few more EIP parts, but the rest would stay the same. You need to piece together what you want, and if you think a kit is going to meet your needs, then go for it.
As for installing myself, whenever possible I try to do my own work. You learn a lot more and it is a lot more rewarding in the end.
Ryan


----------



## mr.gti (Feb 25, 2003)

thats a hell of work but good job, and good set up


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

i'm diggin the car and the volvo wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

Going through your exact story myself right now. Boosted my VR last summer, engine got tired real quick, now its ripped apart in my garage. Tore it down to the bare block today, goes to machine shop hopefully this week, if not early next week. Sweet car, hope mine turns out as good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (95GLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLS* »_Going through your exact story myself right now. Boosted my VR last summer, engine got tired real quick, now its ripped apart in my garage. Tore it down to the bare block today, goes to machine shop hopefully this week, if not early next week. Sweet car, hope mine turns out as good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Man, that sounds just like what I went through.







Good luck with that, and it is definitely worth it.
Thanks for the compliments on the wheels...here they are at the powder-shop...








They look different now!








Pictures soon, need to get some rubber first.








Ryan


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking good Ryan.
Looks like my little VR is alive again too..


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

i go to the zoo too... yay for me (







)
but yeah, first day i came here and saw your car (4 dig orientation) i was like








and right now i can see your car outside my window. (and who drives the silver a4 and the a1/a2 white cabrio?)


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mkIVrflxsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIVrflxsilver* »_i go to the zoo too... yay for me (







)
but yeah, first day i came here and saw your car (4 dig orientation) i was like








and right now i can see your car outside my window. (and who drives the silver a4 and the a1/a2 white cabrio?)

Eugene drives the A4, and I partially own the Rabbit too.








If you haven't been on http://www.edition719.com yet, then you need to get there.
Ryan


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

No kidding you need to get up to speed with our local VW scene.


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLXdriver* »_No kidding you need to get up to speed with our local VW scene.

if i could get out more... and not in service dress...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Freshman...lucky you.
Been there, done that.








Ryan


----------



## quick A2 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Car looks good, too bad you had to go thru the same thing I did with killas turbo.
Car looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Update: Got my wheels back and mounted. Car is dirty, but you get the idea.
Nice being low again.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Update: Got my wheels back and mounted. Car is dirty, but you get the idea.
Nice being low again.

















man i LOVE those wheels...
c2


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

looks sick, nice work


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

nice work.....


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Update:
Did a little brake upgrade:
















Then put my wheels back on with the new paint job, polished the mani too:








Then found out I suck at drag racing! This is my 14.4 @ 107mph pass. I can't launch for the life of me, but I am working on it. 4800ft is the altitude of the track.
http://www.swankhouse.com/swan...8.avi
Broke my boost controller though, so i am stuck at 10psi for awhile.
Anyone going to Dubwars? See you there.








Ryan


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Damn 14.7!!!!! dude you need to get some seat time....stock vr witha 50shot goes 14.5 with crappy traction....
once you get more seat time you will be alot faster from what i see out of the local turbo vr guys it launching is a pain and traction sucks unless you have lsd and some slicks


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

what psi were u running with a 14.4 10psi??
were your 60' times like 2.8? lol
car took off in what looks like 3rd gear when u finally hooked


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

2.5 is my best 60ft time....
ya, I know, I suck at drag racing.
Here is the most recent dyno. 16psi @ 7200ft.
300ft-pounds of torque was cool.








Huge boost fall-off when the turbo got hot, so this was the first and only run.
Ryan


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Hey Guys,
Just an update on some aesthetic stuff for the car, lights and grill.
Car is still running great, boosting on usually 18psi, up to 13,000 miles now. Been driving on the freeway a lot too, across the country. I just wish the thing was more aerodynamic at 90mph! You get places faster, but the fuel sure goes away fast.
















Ryan


----------

